# tile on a shower ceiling



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

Not a tile guy by trade but giving it my best try. I'm doing new tile in my shower and need to tile the ceiling area in the shower. I just wanted to see if there are any tricks out there to do it or do you just use a dead-man (T made out of 2x4) to hold the tiles up till they dry.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Back butter..... they will stick on thier own.:thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

One product will work and not sag for ya. LATICRETE XLT thinset. I hung a peice of 24x24 marble to wall with out it sagging. The marble was 1 inch thick. Also when i do ceiling I like to mix a little creamy and just skim the ceiling and spread every back of the tile and push.


I have also used the TLS system on ceiling it helps hold and make it lippage free.


Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Using a quality thinset helps. Depends what's on the ceiling for a backer.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

laticrete XLT or the 255 is the best thinset for this application


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> laticrete XLT or the 255 are some thinsets for this application


I fixed it for ya.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn you are so good to me...........maybe we need a 3 way call with JW at 1 am..........:whistling:whistling


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

what is a non sag thinset? is it just thicker than a normal thinset? or stickier?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> what is a non sag thinset? is it just thicker than a normal thinset? or stickier?


Pretty much exactly what it says; thinset that resists sagging tiles.


----------

